# Issues with humminbird



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Toss that "cigarette lighter plug" and do a bit of research to see how pros set up a depth finder - properly hardwired in place with appropriate fusing etc. Cigarette lighter plugs don't last at all in a saltwater installation (and not very long in freshwater either...). This sort of stuff is why marine electronics installers exist. Do a proper installation and it should be good for years...


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Toss that "cigarette lighter plug" and do a bit of research to see how pros set up a depth finder - properly hardwired in place with appropriate fusing etc. Cigarette lighter plugs don't last at all in a saltwater installation (and not very long in freshwater either...). This sort of stuff is why marine electronics installers exist. Do a proper installation and it should be good for years...



Yeah I may have to. It’s mainly so I can easily remove it. My electronics box from the manufacturer has that cigarette plug. I swap between the helix and a bulge pump using the plug. The bilges adaptor seems higher quality but the minn Kota plug is proprietary as I said.


----------



## Conrad (May 9, 2018)

I would call humminbird. I had issues with mine one weekend. Called them on sunday afternoon and a person immediately answered and was very helpful.


----------

